# Getting along with other Dogs



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been boarding my GSD at a boarding kennel twice a week (Day Camp) and was told that she does great with laid back dogs like herself, and she plays with 15 other dogs at the kennel. When it comes to hyper dogs Ginger tends to growl at them when they get near. The person who watches Ginger at the kennel told me so.

Were having a get together for Thanksgiving dinner and there will be 3 Silky Yorkie's and Ginger the German Shepherd! One of the Silky Yorkie's is very young and very hyper. Any advice on keeping the piece? Boarding her at the Kennel is not an option since there are 586 people on the waiting list to board there dogs for that 4 day weekend. Not that I would board Ginger for that long.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

just keep them seperate if they dont like each other? IF you want to introduce remember walk side by side do not introduce on leash face to face (asking for one dog to snap) 

Introduce them in a nutrual area offleash,

dont keep one on leash and one offleash big mistake 

do not introduce them face to face on leash remmeber walk side by side don't let them touch till you know they know each other, when they meet they can sniff each other rears, i can make the most reactive dogs get along or at least meet properly without a face grab, if you just give me the chance to do it right.

IF its love at first site you can forget the rest i guess? All dogs very in temperament gsd's can be very moody so with them I like to walk them with another dog side by side for a while and let them slowly meet by watching then a quick sniff. It will avoid any snarky acting. A lot of gsd do not like a dog in their face while on leash. Some don't care. Female seem to be more moody than males.

First impression is very important if they get along good but keep a strong eye on them. I personally would not leave them to free roam because i will be too busy mingling. and the other dogs are so small. It is up to you but just something i would not risk.

I have had the whole thanksgiving weekend at family houses and my cousin has a staffy bitch and a rottie bitch and neither of their dogs like mine and vice versa (hers are very dominant mine does not like dominant) . We have no problem keeping our dogs seperate at all. People just gota be proactive. Just like your dog mine will adore some (my friends husky) and he will come over and she will hate others (my cousines bitches).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Make sure you introduce them OUTSIDE for the first time so no pressure of walls and crowding adding to the stress. 

Have you purchased and watched the Calming Signal's DVD ? Great info on introducing dogs safely and what to look for. We all see the bloody fight. We usually miss the 5 min previous where the dogs were trying to quietly and calmly prevent the fight cause we are 'stupid humans' and don't get dog language.






But I'd also come with baby gates and a crate for my dog. Truth is it won't matter who starts the fight, your big GSD is going to get the blame and more likely to cause injury even if just trying to get away.

Plus, know and plan to spend alot of time out of the house with your dog so she's not bored and crated all the time. So plan hikes. Plan some fun places to play chuckit. Plan to have fun with your dogs away from the house so if there is stress in the house it's no big deal.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I forgot what maggie said is so important outside

Maggie is that the video you were talking about just now?


and yeah you never want to see a real fight between a large dog and a small dog it is horrific to watch and just as bad to treat.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

pets4life said:


> just keep them seperate if they dont like each other? IF you want to introduce remember walk side by side do not introduce on leash face to face (asking for one dog to snap)
> 
> Introduce them in a nutrual area offleash,
> 
> ...


Ginger (GSD) and Bow (Young Silky Yorkie) have met before along with Max (older Silky Yorkie). When they first met, Max was barking at Ginger outside the fence and after sniffing Ginger lost interest. Bow on the other hand kept bothering Ginger and Ginger started growling and in return Bow would flip over exposing her stomach. I keep Ginger on a Harness Lead because she can be very unpredictable with other dogs. Not sure how to control her when she is off the leash or Harness Lead. Never been an incident at the Kennel however but they keep her with her size and temperament. 

Since Ginger has escaped from her leash twice ( I call her dog-dini) I have been using a Harness Lead and even than I have had to let her go while chasing a Rabbit because she will assume choke herself then let a Rabbit get away! She has never caught a Rabbit (Now I know what the meaning of a hair pin turn is) since all the houses on the lake have an iron fence and the Rabbits hop through the fence to get away. I guess that will be another topic.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

pets4life said:


> I forgot what maggie said is so important outside
> 
> Maggie is that the video you were talking about just now?
> 
> ...


 Before I got Ginger I scoped out the Dog parks. The parks are segregated for dogs below 35 pounds and dogs over 35 pounds. Since the Dog park for the 35 Pound and over dogs was closer people with small dogs would go to the big dog park. This lady brought 5 small dogs with her even though the limit is 3 dogs. Her terrier tried to attack a pit bull and in one bite the terrier was injured and the fight was over. I have not taken Ginger to a dog park since when I am walking Ginger she will not respond to any of my commands.


----------



## clark77494 (Sep 5, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Make sure you introduce them OUTSIDE for the first time so no pressure of walls and crowding adding to the stress.
> 
> Have you purchased and watched the Calming Signal's DVD ? Great info on introducing dogs safely and what to look for. We all see the bloody fight. We usually miss the 5 min previous where the dogs were trying to quietly and calmly prevent the fight cause we are 'stupid humans' and don't get dog language.
> 
> ...


 I will let you know how it goes. Were spending the night so I will take her bed with us. Her crate won't fit into the guest bedroom. Still nervous about taking her off the leash while introducing her. Want to be able to pull her away if things get bad in a hurry! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

only take her off leash after you have at least walked with the owner a bit without letting them touch

the other dog flips over because they are submitting to yours, nothing says submission more than a total flipping on their back, so things should be okay the dog at least realizes they are not the dominant one.


----------

